# Bur Dubai?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this area?
I booked a hotel there for a week. Its called the Savoy Central Apartment Hotel...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's the central part of Dubai, what do you want to know?


----------



## anasrakko (Aug 21, 2012)

It is full of hotels,night clubs , shopping centers ..... You can call it the downtown !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's on Rolla Street in Bur Dubai. I wouldn't recommend staying here if you're just moving to Dubai, the street is very crowded, filled with hookers and you will have a lot of people constantly staring at you.

There are residential apartment buildings in the neighbourhood but the hotel is probably going to have a constant flow of "bachelors" walking in and out.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Hotel looks fine, it's this one re-branded: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...ts_by_Le_Meridien-Dubai_Emirate_of_Dubai.html


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

people constantly staring??? why?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Come on Pam, when was the last time that you were down in Bur Dubai After 10pm? 
Its a good place to start in Dubai because it's the "Cheap Seats". You'll see a side of the City that way too many people on here don't know exist but think they know. 
Pam is right, but it's one of the places in this town where you can have a really good party!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As much as I am all for getting out of the expat areas... Living/staying there would be a bit too much for me. Pammy and I went for a dine out in the area and we used nearly the entire bottle of disinfectant walking into the wrong hotel two blocks from the one other one, named nearly the exact same name (why do they do that???). The 'right' hotel' was a bit nicer once we got in and didnt have the bachelors buzzing near the entrace, but there was still an eatery in front of it with a bazillion men just sitting and staring like they hadnt seen a woman in years. They were still out there when we finished up... and it was past 10 Felix. 

I am no longer allowed to buy cabone vouchers anymore due to that last incident...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in that area every weekend as I have a cousin that lives on Rolla Street. Of course, I can blend in much easier in that neighbourhood because of my peeps 

Just wanted Trilogygirls to know that it's very different from the Marina area which is what you tend to see on the internet thanks to Dubai's marketing vision.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> As much as I am all for getting out of the expat areas... Living/staying there would be a bit too much for me. Pammy and I went for a dine out in the area and we used nearly the entire bottle of disinfectant walking into the wrong hotel two blocks from the one other one, named nearly the exact same name (why do they do that???). The 'right' hotel' was a bit nicer once we got in and didnt have the bachelors buzzing near the entrace, but there was still an eatery in front of it with a bazillion men just sitting and staring like they hadnt seen a woman in years. They were still out there when we finished up... and it was past 10 Felix.
> 
> I am no longer allowed to buy cabone vouchers anymore due to that last incident...


That was in Deira and it was a HORRIBLE experience! I could feel the STDs in the air 
Never again is Jynxy buying such vouchers without checking the exact location with me first!


----------



## lonni (May 23, 2012)

My firm put me in a hotel in Bur Dubai for two weeks whilst I looked for somewhere permanent to live. I am still new and finding my feet. I wanted to find somewhere to live in the Marina so found it a long slog going from A-B when I wanted to go and view apartments, which was most days!

My initial reaction when I saw Bur Dubai was "oh no, what have I done?". 
Bearing in mind that my hotel balcony over looked the building opposites rooftop, where they had used it as a general dumping ground and had used various contraptions like bunk beds as washing lines. Hopefully, you will be in a much nicer hotel/location of Bur Dubai. (shame on my firm!) lol!

People do stare but it's all harmless and I was warned about this so if you know to expect it, it's all cool.

I can't say about bars and clubs etc as I came during Ramadan so nothing was open but from what I saw of it, it was just 'OK' but think there are much nicer areas but that is a personal preference... 

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks everyone! nothing "bad" will happen there though right? xxx


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, you'll be fine, you'll just have a lot of men staring because they're from a culture where they're not really allowed to mix with women as much (and those they do see are generally covered up), and they're living in a room with half a dozen other men and probably haven't had the pleasure of being with a woman so they're just curious more than anything. It's very unlikely anyone will actually approach you.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I stayed many times in the Bur Dubai "residences" (Golden Sands area) at Ramada and at Burjuman Rotana over the years. A lot of apartments have gone up in recent years, the old ones generally do not get renovated. Get as new and well-maintained a place as you can afford, don't mind the occasional hookers walking around, and enjoy the convenience of having 2 Spinneys, Burjuman Mall and 2 metro lines nearby, and lots of restaurants.


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny, ill also stay in a hotel for a couple of days in Bur Dubai..Having the stores, malls around was the selling point for me..

Arriving in 4 days,will send some infos.

Cheers


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

its actually a very busy area with families and a very large computer/textile market located there
there are a few hotels which are hooker joints, avoid them and you'll be ok
if you are a woman, dress decently and you wont be bothered, the worst that can happen is a bit of staring by men and maybe a few cars honking, just dont bother with them


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

KkiL said:


> its actually a very busy area with families and a very large computer/textile market located there
> there are a few hotels which are hooker joints, avoid them and you'll be ok
> if you are a woman, dress decently and you wont be bothered, the worst that can happen is a bit of staring by men and maybe a few cars honking, just dont bother with them


Actually I would beg to differ with you on the 'dress decently'. I worked on Bank Street and was walking to the office wearing a business trouser suit and carrying a brief case and was accosted at 8am!! I am not saying this is normal. Mind you, I gave the guy quite a shock when he got a mouthful and I started waving my briefcase at him threateningly haha.


----------

